
SpaceX failed landing caused by leg failing to latch - mhandley
http://spaceflightnow.com/2016/01/18/spacex-narrowly-misses-booster-landing-at-sea/
======
ChuckMcM
Interesting that they couldn't get an environmental approval to land it on
land. Typical California :-). It does sound however like it would have falled
on land.

~~~
DrScump
We're afraid it would light off this huge methane leak that we aren't doing
anything about.

If we let it run long enough, we think we can sell carbon credits for sealing
it off.

------
aurizon
I would suggest they use 6 legs that mass the same as the previous 4 to ward
against leg lock failure - or some sort of fail-safe leg locking mechanism

